# new junk slingshot



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Coat hanger style


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I was walking through this old house me and my wife are thinking about buying when I found the materials for this junk slingshot. The people who moved out of out left it a mess, so it didn't take long to stumble across some usable garbage. The handle is actually some type of a kitchen utensil handle, wire already wrapped almost in a perfect oval shape. I found the coat hangers and ran them through the middle and quadrupled them up for the forks, I should have taken pictures before I wrapped it, but alas, I didn't. Hemp string lanyard and banded with some 107s, wrapped in electrical tape.. Oh and their were like ten squirrels in the yard, maybe a sign? Lol, thanks for looking!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

My Missus is gonna kill you/me she caught me rummaging through the kitchen units with coat hangers in my hand. Hope you don't mind I blamed you.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

BlackBob said:


> My Missus is gonna kill you/me she caught me rummaging through the kitchen units with coat hangers in my hand. Hope you don't mind I blamed you.


Glad to share the ideas and take the blame, I make an awesome fall guy Bob! It feels a little funny shooting it because I am used to much wider handles and shorter forks, but I am just holding it really high and using a thumb brace, will probably be gifting this one, shoots okay and very solid, just not my style, next time going to try shorter forks. Thanks for looking Bob, glad you liked it!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Cool!


Hey thanks eshot,thank you for the compliment


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is about the nicest coat hanger slingshots I have ever seen. You put a great deal of work into that, and it certainly seems to have turned out well.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

[quote name="Charles" post="414348" timestamp="1396240518"]

That is about the nicest coat hanger slingshots I have ever seen. You put a great deal of work into that, and it certainly seems to have turned out well.

Thank you Charles, I take that as quite the compliment, as I have seen quite a few that were fashioned quite well, I give most of the credit due to the handle being such a naturally nice shape and just working with it. So once again, thank you


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow that was allot of quites lol


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice one

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice use of matirials. Good job.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice one Chappy! I know of only one other guy who shoots a wire hanger slingshot, but he hunts up a storm with it. Yours actually looks much nicer than any of his! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

That's awesome mate, would you explain the proses, like Charles said, that's the nicest coat hanger slingshots I have ever seen.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

leon13 said:


> nice one
> cheers


Thanks Leon. Appreciate it!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice use of matirials. Good job.


Thanks S.S! Glad you liked it.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I never heard of a junk slingshot, and I have never seen one, included this one here.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Nice one Chappy! I know of only one other guy who shoots a wire hanger slingshot, but he hunts up a storm with it. Yours actually looks much nicer than any of his!
> 
> Thanks Fury, I have now bent the forks which has helped tremendously, it solved the problem of fork height as well as needing to brace them. It is a great shooter, but my favorite is still the one back after I gave of away. If anybody is interested I would be happy to trade it for a couple bands of tubing or another slingshot, or any of my slingshots for that matter. Once I get on a computer I will post more pictures.
> Be well,
> SF


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I can't type on a phone with that damn auto correct to save my life. Forgive the grammatical errors.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

[quote name="Emitto" post="414494" timestamp="1396286768"]

That's awesome mate, would you explain the proses, like Charles said, that's the nicest coat hanger slingshots I have ever seen.
Cheers.

Hey Emitto, as soon as I get on to a computer I will 
strip it down and take the two pieces apart so you can see exactly what I did, im just happy people like it enough to want to make one of their own. Pictures will be on the way my Friend.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Was That A Whole Roll Of Electrician's Tape You Used? 

It Looks Like A Great Grip For Long Practices, And I've Never Seen Such A Nice Looking Wrap Like That. Whenever I Try To Wrap Something In Tape, I End Up With Spots That Are Twice As thick As The Rest! Nice Job!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> [quote name="Emitto" post="414494" timestamp="1396286768"]
> 
> That's awesome mate, would you explain the proses, like Charles said, that's the nicest coat hanger slingshots I have ever seen.
> Cheers.
> ...


Thanks mate, looking forward to the pics.

Be well.

Emitto.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, a real find and lots of craftsmanship turned out to be a nice shooter! Have fun with it - I know you will...

Cheers Rich


----------

